# Fleece Tuned Cruze owners -- Come on in



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Really getting the itch to do the Fleece delete tune on my '15. Looking for max mpg, not horsepower. Some questions:

1. When you get the AutoCal from Fleece, you only have the one "race" tune on it? Not the 30/40/50?

2. Would I be better off getting the 30/40/50 first, then getting the "race" tune, so I could somehow save the "non-race" tunes?

3. When the down pipe is installed, am I correct that there will still be a resonator type assembly between the down pipe and the tail pipe? Does it restrict exhaust flow enough to warrant having custom exhaust work done to replace that section so there is straight pipe from turbo to tail pipe?

Still can't believe the cost of doing this. Having had multiple custom tunes done on my late model LS stuff, over $1100 for a tune is bonkers. Mail order, no less. Not even in person, real time. I paid $600 for in person, custom street and dyno tuning my camaro. Supply and Demand, I guess...


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Have the fleece tune and bought the emission friendly tunes first. For the money that it cost, you will receive the tune , downpipe and EGR block off plates. My car has a down pipe and mid pipe made custom before they offered the down pipe to be sold. Yes you will still have the SCR that is after the DPF and I have not heard of any complaints about it still being on the vehicle. As far as the 30/40/50hp tunes there's is no point saving them because the deleted tune is basically the 50hp tune but without emissions and you the other 3 tunes are emission tunes. Yes only one tune with the delete tune. I have a 15 and I average on the highway 55+ at 70-75mph.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

When I inquired about the tunes, the 30/40/50 was standard but they'd work with me in more. 

That $1100 include an Autocal and 3 times.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

OP- can you update me on what the car behaves like now with the delete and the tune? I'm looking to have this done in a few weeks.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

No real complaints yet. Car drives much better. More power up top. More torque down low. Not race car fast, but gobs of passing power. Haven't seen the huge economy numbers yet due to the colder weather and winter blend diesel. Even at the same economy as stock, I'd recommend the delete just for the better driving characteristics.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What all parts are "included" with the delete? Any noticeable soot/black exhaust?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Check out http://www.oztuner.com/ for all the parts needed to do a delete on the Cruze


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Any improvements from the EGR blocker?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Any improvements from the EGR blocker?


What improvements are needed?


----------



## aschindler (Jan 12, 2017)

I own a 14 cruze diesel. Fleece tuned. All dpf deleted. 2.5 inch down pipe... 3 inch at bottom of engine. right before the first cross mount. built it out by me. i have a 30/50/60hp tune. I run 60hp all the time. i get about 33 in the city, and i do not have a soft foot. 

(can not post url apparently)

I have broke 60 mpg. but i was going about 65mph and drafting behind a semi haha. which helps alot. i can not tell you what the lesser tunes do for mpg. I do not really use them. and yes... that side pipe makes my tire black like no other

Feel free to add me and ask questions. Just message me. The 60 hp tune max's your injectors. for about 2200 more you can get new injectors (not installed) after that you get about 15hp. Then your tranny is max'd for torque, and when i was looking at it its a custom build because no one makes a performance kit for them yet. Then you get another 25hp i think. and your turbo cant put out anymore. 
Or atleast when i was looking at my build. Thats what i was told (in may of 2015) Now some things could have changed.i had to keep my 4 sensors up front on the exhaust. the downpipe has all the bungs in it. had to keep the dpf tank in the trunk. add me on facebook. i will upload alot more videos.


----------



## aschindler (Jan 12, 2017)

go to facebook and look me up. i just made a post... anthony schindler. and you can see my videos


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What all parts are "included" with the delete? Any noticeable soot/black exhaust?


The tail pipe of my car has soot in it where it did not before the delete. There is very little smoke from the tune. Under some heavy throttle/high load conditions a little haze is visible in the rear view mirror. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> The tail pipe of my car has soot in it where it did not before the delete. There is very little smoke from the tune. Under some heavy throttle/high load conditions a little haze is visible in the rear view mirror.


So all in all, nothing offensive like some asshat who thinks rolling coal is "cool". Just a little extra fuel before the turbo spools up, that's all - something that can likely be tweaked out, even. 

Now, does it still utilize the SCR/urea at all?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> So all in all, nothing offensive like some asshat who thinks rolling coal is "cool". Just a little extra fuel before the turbo spools up, that's all - something that can likely be tweaked out, even.
> 
> Now, does it still utilize the SCR/urea at all?


No DPF, EGR, DEF, SCR. 

I was worried about smoke when I first done the delete. I didn't want to draw attention on the interstate by puffing smoke every time I got into the carburetor a little bit. I was pleasantly surprised that the tune is pretty clean.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

No DEF tank!






No DPF! No SCR!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Is the lack of the flex causing any problems for you? Was concerned it might cause problems with the vehicle twisting and all.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Is the lack of the flex causing any problems for you? Was concerned it might cause problems with the vehicle twisting and all.


I was concerned about that when I first started running the exhaust. I guess there is enough flex in the rubber mounts to absorb movement from the engine. I never had any issues with it. I ended up installing a piece of flex pipe in there. I didn’t notice any difference.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> No DPF, EGR, DEF, SCR.
> 
> I was worried about smoke when I first done the delete. I didn't want to draw attention on the interstate by puffing smoke every time I got into the carburetor a little bit. I was pleasantly surprised that the tune is pretty clean.


I wouldn't be too worried - stock EcoBoost 3.5s are known to blow as much smoke as a city bus when they get on the throttle on the freeway. It's pretty funny when you see it - and then remember it's _not_ a diesel. 

But good to hear it's not even a concern. 

And I love that you can outright remove all that stuff - that's a huge weight decrease, complexity reduction, etc. Good to know in the future, should things go south past the additional warranties.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

aschindler said:


> I own a 14 cruze diesel. Fleece tuned. All dpf deleted. 2.5 inch down pipe... 3 inch at bottom of engine. right before the first cross mount. built it out by me. i have a 30/50/60hp tune. I run 60hp all the time. i get about 33 in the city, and i do not have a soft foot.
> 
> (can not post url apparently)
> 
> ...


Can you try to post your videos on here or YouTube or something? I'm one of the last people on earth that doesn't have Facebook and I'd really like to see them.


----------



## izedaman (Jan 5, 2017)

aschindler said:


> go to facebook and look me up. i just made a post... anthony schindler. and you can see my videos



I saw the vids, you have black smoke coming out infront of your back tire, and in the rear? or is it 2 different exh?


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

heres my cruze td vids. hope it helps 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOUW...iShBCF&index=3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrme...yw8dsDZ3iShBCF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybsx...yw8dsDZ3iShBCF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKm4...iShBCF&index=5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X8y...yw8dsDZ3iShBCF

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NpxY9eku6Y&t=9s


----------

